# how do you test a oil level sensor?



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

how do you test a oil level sensor with a multimeter?


----------



## atschirner (Sep 18, 2005)

In therory it grounds the coil when the oil level falls below safe. Its wired to the same lead as the kill switch in most cases. That being said, with an ohm meter it, unplugged, it should read open with the oil level ok and a short below the safe oil level.


----------

